# اريد كل شيئ عن Ecg



## ahmad_iweinah (30 يوليو 2006)

يعطيكم العافية شباب
اذا ممكن اتساعدوني في اي شيء عن جهاز تخطيط القلب Ecg


شكرا سلفا


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يوجد ملف قمت بارفاقه هو عبارة عن بحث عن جهاز Ecg واعتقد انه سيعطيك المعلومات الازمة والكافية عن جهاز تخطيط القلب وادعو لك بالتوفيق اخي احمد


----------



## أبوالزبير (31 يوليو 2006)

مجهود طيب يا Eng.Nueirat


----------



## ahmad_iweinah (1 أغسطس 2006)

*شكر*

شكر كبير يا Eng.Nueirat


----------



## Eng.Nueirat (2 أغسطس 2006)

لا شكر على واجب يا اخواني


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (5 أغسطس 2006)

هذا موقع آخر مع التقدير
www.ecglibrary.com


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 أغسطس 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء Eng.Nueirat , مهدي الزعيم .

مبادرة طيبة منكما تدل على روح التعاون ومد يد العون لأخواننا المهندسين .

فبارك الله بكم .و زاد اجركما . وأنار الله دربكما .

البغدادي


----------



## Eng.Hossam (6 أغسطس 2006)

و هذا الجزء من أحد المراجع و يتحدث عن الجهاز
و سوف أرسل لك ملف قمت بعمله عن الجهاز (Power point) و إذا كان لديك أى استفسار فإرسله لى و انا فى إنتظارك سلام


----------



## misteka (11 أغسطس 2006)

شكرااااا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tweety1985 (31 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
بس لو حد يفيدنى فى جزء hard ware of ecg
بس بسرعة لو سمحتم


----------



## karimfekry (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ارجو المساعدة عندما احاول حفظ الملفات المذكورة سابقا يتم حفظها كصورة و ليس كdoc 
و شكرااااااااااااا


----------



## Biomedical (20 مارس 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



karimfekry قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> ارجو المساعدة عندما احاول حفظ الملفات المذكورة سابقا يتم حفظها كصورة و ليس كdoc
> و شكرااااااااااااا



أخي الكريم ،

هناك مشكلة فنية في المنتدى وهي بصدد الحل قريبا إن شاء الله ، وما عليك سوى البقاء على تواصل معنا .

تحياتي لك .


----------



## gladiator230 (20 مارس 2007)

شكرا احبتي


----------



## بهاء زارة (14 أبريل 2007)

شكراجزيلا لكم


----------



## بهاء زارة (14 أبريل 2007)

ياريت معلومات محددة عن الدائرة الكهربائية لجهاز Ecg


----------



## الأمل (27 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله في مجهودك


----------



## eng_e_lashien (1 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Asmar07 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

لمعلومات عن الدائره يمكن زيارة
http://www.cisl.columbia.edu/kinget_group/student_projects/ECG Report/E6001 ECG final report.htm


----------



## المهندس بلكس (14 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رجاء ابوزينة (16 يناير 2009)

مساء الخير 
حابة اشكركم على هذا الموضوع القيم اللي كتير بهمنا وبفيدنا واللي اغلب مشاريع التخرج بتكون عليه 
.


----------



## شكري عبد الرحمن (10 يونيو 2009)

أشكرك مجهود ممتاز جدا بارك الله فيك


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## fofaty (29 ديسمبر 2009)

لوسمحتو كيف اقدر احفظ عرض البيربوينت وشكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aartb (13 يناير 2011)

الله يخليكم لنا 
معلومات ممتازة ومفيدة


----------



## omaraahlawy (15 يناير 2011)

مشكور على اية حال


----------



## ahmadba (15 يناير 2011)

مشاركات و تفاعل ممتاز ادام الله الجميع بهذه الروح


----------



## nehadd (11 فبراير 2011)

فعلا كلما قرأت لك شي اخ المهندس نجرت اشعر بانك مبدع


----------



## محمود المهداوي (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الجهود


----------



## amier alsharief (24 يناير 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## هازي (3 مايو 2012)

salaf


----------



## علاء1981 (29 مايو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## sayed hamad (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا مشكورين جميعا على ماتقدموه من مجهود رائع 
وعندى اسنفسار عن جهاز رسم قلب (cardimax model fcp-7101) uعند اعطاءه امر طبع يعطى نصف الرسم ولا يكمل الرسم كاملا 
ارجو من لديه حل لهذه المشكله مشكورا ان يرسل لى الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## اريج ال هاشم (23 يوليو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .لدي مشروع يقوم بمراقبه درجه حراره المريض وعندما تتغير عن الدرجه الطبيعيه يعمل انذار وذلك باستخدام المايكروكنترول16f877a اريد كود البرنامج في حاله استعمال2 مايكروكنترول احداهما يعمل كمرسل والاخر كمستقبل 
ارجو ان تفيدوني وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

